# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  3rd eye opening for lucid dreaming?

## Mikeyy109

Anyone ever research this? It seems you 'can open your 3rd eye' using various techniques for various benifits incluing lucid dreaming, 
link to some benifits here. Ive read about the pineal gland and third eye stuff before, is there any truth to this stuff or is it more in the realms of spirituality than practical lucid dreaming techniques?


Here is a link for a method if anyones interested, theres also some sources saying it increases awareness which could be beneficial for ADA/mindfulness training?

----------


## Oneirin

I don't know too much about meditative training aside from chanting/humming certain vibrations into the third eye such as "Tthhhooooeeee" etc. I remember another technique in a book (by Carl Sagan if I remember correctly) in which he discussed imagining a green tornado swirling in that area of the head and focusing on sensations it created.

Anyway, I really don't have an opinion on all the third eye claims, but I find it interesting that the concept is ubiquitous throughout various cultures - it's definitely something to read about & play with out of sheer curiosity.
What I began to realize about all of the health suplements/foods related to the thrid eye is that they're all simply extremely cleansing and purifying for the entire body, and extremely supportive of the nervous system and nerve cell communication (Fish Oils).
One example (Chaga) contains extreme concentrations of melanin on the exterior of the mushroom sclerotium (black portion) which if simmermed below boiling can provide the body body with enormous amoutns of precurours to melatonin. This is supposedly amazing for the pineal gland. Again, I don't really know, but I've read about these affinities /w the pineal gland etc.
Another, apple cider vinegar, has been cited again and again as an amazing LD aid. When it comes to health, it is incredible for you, and has been consumed by many people for life extension purposes.
I could go on about anti-viral/parasitic/bacterial effects of other ones on the list but a google search will display all. 
Either way, the person would simply become a lot healthier/clear headed and might be quick to jump the gun and say: "My third Eye is opening, bro!" Who knows lol.

----------

